# Haplocosmia himalayana care?



## Austin S. (Dec 21, 2014)

Only kind of info i could find. Ive looked everywhere 

So keep them semi dry, around 70-75 degrees if not cooler, and keep them like semi of not 100% terrestrial. 
Any other opinions? 

http://www.bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=182&t=55630

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ianpcfauna (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got a mature female. I have kept her at around mid 70s during the day it drops to around 70 to high 60s at night... Gave her a couple options for a hide and she has webbed a lot! I've noticed she roams a lot at night (Could be i'm not feeding enough?). Climbing and all of that... I'm going to add branches or something more vertical. Aggressive feeder! I mist and feed once a week...I've noticed nothing wrong. There seems to be no info on the care of this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shawno821 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ditto,I have an AF,very hard to find the care for them.I usually like to do more research before buying something like this,but she came as part of a collection.I'm keeping her at 75 during the day,gave her a waterdish,but I don't flood it.She has her cage pretty webbed up.Sorry I couldn't be of more help,but we're kind of figuring out as we go.Mine is supposedly gravid,but we will have to see on that.


----------



## Jones0911 (Apr 11, 2016)

I n


Austin S. said:


> Only kind of info i could find. Ive looked everywhere
> 
> So keep them semi dry, around 70-75 degrees if not cooler, and keep them like semi of not 100% terrestrial.
> Any other opinions?
> ...


I need to reopen this thread.

 does anyone have any recen/new info on this species?

Pet hole?

Venom level?

Growth rate ?


----------



## MikeC (Apr 12, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> I n
> 
> 
> I need to reopen this thread.
> ...


1.) The care posted above is pretty spot on, aside from misting. They'd do well with a water dish and occasionally moistened corner. Keep a bit on the cooler side. 

2.) It's a burrower, but mine wander at night and web/rearrange things. I don't think it's hunger.

3.) Strong. It's an OW (old world) so it's not something to be bit by. I'd seriously recommend some more experience before considering getting one. They're pretty quick for a heavy bodied terrestrial. 

4.) The few I've had are growing slower than most of my baboons and Chilobrachys. Much, much faster than my Pelinobius.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Apr 12, 2016)

PTX said:


> 1.) The care posted above is pretty spot on, aside from misting. They'd do well with a water dish and occasionally moistened corner. Keep a bit on the cooler side.
> 
> 2.) It's a burrower, but mine wander at night and web/rearrange things. I don't think it's hunger.
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly all info is appreciated!!


----------



## albertekiz (Nov 22, 2016)

about the adult size? How big is it?


----------



## Ryanxgx95 (Apr 26, 2017)

curious what the temperament is like?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ryanxgx95 said:


> curious what the temperament is like?


Mine are quite docile for an OW.


----------



## gypsy cola (May 13, 2017)

How large do these guys get?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (May 14, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> How large do these guys get?


I'd assume 3"-4".


----------



## CEC (May 15, 2017)

Females get 4+" DLS
Males mature anywhere between 2-4"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrben (May 15, 2019)

I have had one since it was a sling. Has molted twice, and was eating frequently until around six weeks ago. Webbed a bit to make a funnel hide and was seen a lot hanging around the opening.
	

		
			
		

		
	




A bit frantic, and very fast, will run to the hide immediately if they miss a prey item when pouncing, or sense movement from me.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I didn't see them for around two weeks but then I noticed them deep in a burrow on the opposite side of the enclosure. This was interesting as they had appeared to have abandoned the hide. Had abandoned the burrow the following day (not sure how long they were in the burrow) and now it has been another month with no sign of movement. I top up a small cap with water once a week. I noticed a healthy sized abdomen on the last feed so no worries.
So, the point of this post is "Give them options" as mine has displayed terrestrial and burrowing tendencies.


----------



## Vanisher (May 15, 2019)

IanCampbellherp said:


> I've got a mature female. I have kept her at around mid 70s during the day it drops to around 70 to high 60s at night... Gave her a couple options for a hide and she has webbed a lot! I've noticed she roams a lot at night (Could be i'm not feeding enough?). Climbing and all of that... I'm going to add branches or something more vertical. Aggressive feeder! I mist and feed once a week...I've noticed nothing wrong. There seems to be no info on the care of this species.


Roaming CAN be a sign of stress. Indirectly summoned by a setup that it doesnt like. Or the terrarium is to large for it. One way i have had sucess in is rehoused it into something smaller if i frlt the tank was to big for the spider, ad more substrate can be a positive thing too! Even active spiders are active to some degree. How is your set up looking. Can you upload a picture?


----------



## Ryanxgx95 (Aug 11, 2019)

I've had mine for less then 6 months. I've given it deep substrate  to maintain a cooler temperature ... it has NEVER attempted to burrow. Acts like a terrestrial heavy webber. Relatively docile


----------



## Kitara (Aug 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> How is your set up looking. Can you upload a picture?


The post you're responding to was from five years ago.  I wonder if @IanCampbellherp still has this T? 

ETA:  And I'm responding to a post from three months ago.


----------



## Domenico Piero (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello ;

I go back to this subject because I have just acquired mine and I would like to know the humidity rate to have for its maintenance.

A thousand thanks in advance, very cordially ..
Domenico


----------



## cold blood (Feb 13, 2020)

Domenico Piero said:


> Hello ;
> 
> I go back to this subject because I have just acquired mine and I would like to know the humidity rate to have for its maintenance.
> 
> ...


No tarantula has a humidity rate.  Any t can be kept at any ambient humidity...these arent reptiles.

Its just a matter of dry sub or damp sub.   Partially damp or a damp area should be the way to go with this species.   When it dries, add water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

